# Tags vs screen printed labels



## Tshirt Terrorist (Aug 24, 2008)

Hello 

I am about to manufacture white tshirts, dye them to spec then either insert my labels (woven) post production or screen print my logo onto the back inside of the T (under the neckline, inside the T) 

I have a two colour logo, which means screen printing separate sizes (S through XXL) could be quite pricy. 

Also, one of my logo colours is black, so I am like WTF re: my black Ts

I'm not sure about the finishing wrt inserting tags into the neckline post production. 

What about neckline tags - sewn onto the neckline rather than a tag inserted under the stitching that then hangs down? 

Any advice on the best, most affordable way to screen print 2 colour label including different sizes and/ or 

the best way to relabel a T with a woven label, post production and dye-process

Thanks 
Tshirt Terrorist


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

While sewing a tag on top of the neckline can be done, it looks unprofessional. It can also cause skin irritation. 

Nothing wrong with a 1 color screened label instead of two. Also nothing wrong with using white ink (or any other color lighter than black) on black garments.

The best way to relabel a tee with a woven label is to have it done professionally where stitches are removed from the neck, label inserted, then sewn back.


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

"I have a two colour logo, which means screen printing separate sizes (S through XXL) could be quite pricy. 

Also, one of my logo colours is black, so I am like WTF re: my black Ts"

You could try designing the label so that you all sizes are on the tag print, just block the ones you don't need for that size you are printing.
If you tag is done as just 1 color it would be easier to do a color change of ink to print white on black (or whatever color you choose)


----------



## Tshirt Terrorist (Aug 24, 2008)

shot, man... I'll look into that... 

I'm thinking of losing the yellow in the 2 colour, and switching between white and black... 

I'm based in South Africa... not all the company links are relevant, 

But I may have found a company here that does really cheap, low volume woven labels, allowing me to put sizes on the labels...

cool...


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Tshirt Terrorist said:


> Also, one of my logo colours is black, so I am like WTF re: my black Ts


Forgot to mention re: screenprinting, a trick I use is to use the same color in my design as my label color. If you are using 2 color labels, then pick 2 colors from your design. It really adds that 'this shirt was custom made' look.


----------



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

Why can't you change your logo color?


----------



## Schoen (Nov 3, 2009)

I would just keep the logo black and white. Just replace the yellow with white. I personally prefer screen printed labes inside the shirt because it just looks cooler and doesn't itch.
It's nice if you have just got a very small screen for you label and then you can just lay it on the shirt and then go over it with a small squegee, it looks really nice and gives it a handmade feel


----------



## People Print (Jan 31, 2010)

You may want to print screen printed transfers in bulk then heat press the tags on shirt as you need them. I would use a white outline around your logo so it can be pressed on any color shirts.

Good Luck to You,
Samples of our work
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sc3Un1WgjrA[/media]


----------



## Sirvivhor (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi, do you put all the necessary information on your screen printed label or, do you have another label with washing instructions on the side of the shirt? I want to go tagless and screen print my labels but it seems like it is an awful lot of info that needs to go on the inside of the collar. Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Sirvivhor said:


> Hi, do you put all the necessary information on your screen printed label or, do you have another label with washing instructions on the side of the shirt? I want to go tagless and screen print my labels but it seems like it is an awful lot of info that needs to go on the inside of the collar. Thanks!


It's not as much as you think. You can also use symbols for the washing instructions.

Sewing in a side label AND putting a tagless at the neck gets expensive.


----------



## Sirvivhor (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh yes, I know that would be too expensive. I thought maybe you were finding shirts that had the labels already on the side. Anyway, one more question: do you know if most screen printers have these washing instructions labels or, do you know where I find them so I can provide everything I need to the printer? Thanks so much!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

There are some wholesalers where the washing/size label is on the side seam with nothing on the neck. JS Apparel is one.

You can't count on printers to know the labeling laws. It's not their job. You would create your label the same way you create your design.

Here is the link to the FTC relabeling site with all the rules and symbols Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts


----------



## Sirvivhor (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks Joe - I have seen the FTC info but still I'm unclear as to where to find those symbols they use for the washing instructions - can you copy and paste them from somewhere - do you know? Thanks again - hopefully my last question!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Sirvivhor said:


> Thanks Joe - I have seen the FTC info but still I'm unclear as to where to find those symbols they use for the washing instructions - can you copy and paste them from somewhere - do you know? Thanks again - hopefully my last question!


Here's one Apparel/Textile Care Symbols Charts

I have seen someone put out a set of vector images for each symbol. I just can't find it at the moment. If anyone knows where it is, please post.


----------



## Sirvivhor (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks Joe. Since I posted my last msg to you, I found the thread that had a link to downloadable images for these symbols. I think it was from Rodney and it popped up when I searched "Washing Symbols for Labels."  Thanks again!!


----------



## MancUK (Apr 7, 2009)

You can use the Notice 3 font, which has all the symbols you need. You can download it for free here:

Notice 3 Std Font | dafont.com

Hope that helps.


----------



## sicko51 (Nov 20, 2008)

I would suggest sticking with a 1 color inside label if you are printing. Something clean, simple and basic.... Also you might look into using the Care instruction symbols instead of all the writing. That's what we did, it saved alot of space!

Care Label Symbols


----------



## Sirvivhor (Dec 19, 2009)

can you show what yours look like? For some reason, I thought you had to have the instructions written even with the symbols - thanks!


----------



## UncleSam (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey Guys, 

This is a good topic. I got a few questions regarding it:

1. What is the general price range to screen print a 1 color label on 4 dozen shirts? 

2. What is the general price range and minimum order quantity to create a simple woven label? And then, how much does it generally cost to sew them in?

Thanks a lot!

-Uncle Sam


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> 2. What is the general price range and minimum order quantity to create a simple woven label? And then, how much does it generally cost to sew them in?


There's no real general as it depends on your artwork. Best to just contact a few vendors like luckylabel.com, cruzlabel.com, clothinglabels4u.com and get quotes.



> 1. What is the general price range to screen print a 1 color label on 4 dozen shirts?


It varies from printer to printer. Sometimes it depends on if they have to remove the existing label. If you just check around to different printers that offer this service, you should get a good idea of pricing based on your artwork and quantities.

Depending on what all there doing, probably around $1 or less per tag.


----------



## BitB_Shirts (Jul 10, 2010)

I personally like the screened label. There are solid benefits, like the label is permanent, and so is your logo. The customer isn't going to risk tearing a hole in their shirt, sure, more sales are nice, but we gotta keep'm happy 

We print our labels right in the shirt, we also "try" to use the same color ink as the majority of the print so it all matches. However, sometimes it's just not an option. Like your first post, black on white is not the best option... but you could do a grey or something lighter that wouldn't show through.


----------

